
Single Computer DoS – Slow Loris Attack - type0
https://www.deepdotweb.com/2017/01/19/single-computer-dos-slow-loris-attack/
======
herbst
> Hopefully, this attack will get more attention and more people will start
> protecting their servers

I am surprised that article is from 2017. This is long patched in Apache in
every major distribution and probably apache itself. As well as IIS patched
this like 4 years ago.

It still works in a way or a nother but not with the mentioned code or exact
method.

